
Inductive Power on the Cheap – Philips Imageo Teatlight Teardown - luu
http://wp.josh.com/2015/09/06/inductive-power-on-the-cheap-philips-imageo-teatlight-teardown/
======
monochromatic
> How can Philips sell a set of 6 inductively rechargeable LED lamps with
> charger and glass holders for less than $80 retail?

Who in the world thinks $80 is cheap for a few tiny little lights?

~~~
joezydeco
The BOM for the charging base is probably more than the 6 lights combined.

~~~
monochromatic
It probably is. But I wouldn't expect them to have more than $20 in the base,
and that seems like a high estimate.

------
joosters
Are the inductive parts that cheap? You can buy a pair of similar LED candles
without the charging (but with changeable batteries) for about £1 in the UK.
So that's roughly a difference of $75 for a set of six with the recharging
equipment...

As a comparison, inductively charged electric toothbrushes start at around
$25, and the charging equipment must be a relatively small part of their BOM.

~~~
x5n1
$5.99 without the recharge.

[http://www.ledtealights.net/LED-Tea-Light-With-Flickering-
Sh...](http://www.ledtealights.net/LED-Tea-Light-With-Flickering-Short-Flame-
Set-Of-6_p_11.html)

25 batteries for $10

[http://www.aliexpress.com/item/dollarneer-20pcs-
CR2032-DL203...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/dollarneer-20pcs-
CR2032-DL2032-CR-2032-Lithium-Cell-Coin-Button-Battery-3V-Worldwide-free-
shipping/1895614662.html?ws_ab_test=201407_3,201444_6,201409_2)

4x rechargeable batteries + charger for $20

[http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AC110-250V-Wall-Charger-
Plug-...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AC110-250V-Wall-Charger-Plug-Adapter-
with-4x-3-6V-LIR-2032-CR2032-Lithium-Coin-
Battery/32223192734.html?ws_ab_test=201407_3,201444_6,201409_2)

------
toothbrush
It's a "tealight", not a "teatlight".

~~~
joncp
I was expecting to read about some sort of dairy equipment, which would have
been an interesting change of pace for HN

~~~
eru
Please post.

------
KingMob
"The only disappointment I have in this otherwise lovely board is that it uses
56 ohm resistors to limit current though the LEDs…"

I know the author is geeking out, but his only disappointment _should_ be
wasting energy with less efficient wireless charging in a world where power is
still created by burning hydrocarbons.

